
Your CV as an Infographic (using LaTeX) - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/articles/infographics-cv/hdgkztmhztph
======
clean_send
As a designer/hiring manager, I will be the first to say please do not use
this infographic.

It lacks really basic information hierarchy and the type choices are really
hard to read. Another thing is a lot of companies use software to pull out
information from resumes and create a database, this makes it really hard to
pull the info.

Resumes should be clear and concise. They should highlight your
accomplishments and peak the interest of the recruiter or manager. This
teeters on the line of, pass or instant fail.

------
llccbb
Nice graphic and template. I don't think this is a CV, but maybe there is a
European/American difference in what that means.

~~~
darkmarmot
As an American who reviews resumes to hire others, it looks pretty much
standard with regards to content. How does the typical European CV differ?

~~~
na85
I'm Canadian but I can tell you it's common here to use CV and resume as
synonyms when in fact a CV is not the same thing.

------
na85
I love to see creative uses for (La)TeX. The infographic looks really quite
slick. Kudos.

~~~
SFJulie
Anti-typographic: it confuses the reader and slows the search of crucial
information.

CV is literally the flow of your life, so it is better presented as a flow of
experiences as the majority of the data.

When I read latex I expect typographic clarity. Because typography is hard and
still the best way to improve reading speed and clarity.

~~~
na85
Not sure what you mean by anti-typographic. Do you disagree with the choice of
fonts?

------
JamilD
Maybe it's just me, but I find it hard to focus and find information quickly.
It's quite a distracting template.

